# Living in the UAE



## Awestern88 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello all, I'm new here so please be nice and don't think I'm being stupid!

I'm looking at relocating to the UAE for a job advertised within the company I currently work for, and have had interviews and been told I need to look at living expenses in the UAE to come up with what I view to be a "reasonable salary" 

The job is a retail manager/assistant manager, and in the uk I would probably be earning around £16k a year (that is a rough idea and also a salary I would be content/happy with in my current store at a minimum)

I'm a 25 year old male, no family or kids, I don't drive however I am in good shape and would have no issues with a long walk per day etc and would likely be looking at a flat or a flat share opportunity. 

The job wouldn't be offered for another month at the minimum however I would like to take the opportunity to get a lot of research and ideas. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Awestern88 said:


> Hello all, I'm new here so please be nice and don't think I'm being stupid!
> 
> I'm looking at relocating to the UAE for a job advertised within the company I currently work for, and have had interviews and been told I need to look at living expenses in the UAE to come up with what I view to be a "reasonable salary"
> 
> ...


If you are happy on your current salary it works out at about 8000 AED per month and, as a single man, you should look at about the same or a bit more for housing allowance. If the offer is for more then you are ok if for less you might struggle. As you are with a uk firm and transferring you might want to look into the tax situation as you may be liable for UK tax. Long walks out here are not a great idea especially by the time you get here it would be to hot, you might want to join a gym ( can be expensive) which would also help you meet people. Flat shares are complicated but not impossible and you would have to look into that carefully. Have a look on Dubizzle at the types of things available but you can get studio or one beds in your price range.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The answers you seek are here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/396418-living-dubai.html

Probably try and not duplicate threads?


----------



## Awestern88 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi thanks Andy17 that's great. And sorry rsinner, I posted this before the other and I meant to delete this or ask for it to be deleted. Apologies


----------

